# Looking for plans or ideas for a mobile cabinet saw base.



## rookie (May 20, 2008)

I am looking for plans or ideas to make a mobile base for a cabinet saw with an extension for an extended table on the right side of the blade. Thanks in advance…......


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Greg Wurst did a series on that, here. i hope this helps you out.

!


----------



## rookie (May 20, 2008)

Its a good start! Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Rookie, I know this has come up about a month ago. Might be worth a look through the forum topics & blogs.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a Delta Unisaw and a delta mobile base. Frankly I am considering removing the mobile base and building storage on wheels to go under the extended table. I find that I do not move the saw much at all. Something to consider.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Danny Proloux wrote a book "Building Woodshop Workstations" He has a nice one in there with complete instructions. It is a nice unit and one worth looking at.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a quick and dirty version I did for my cheap benchtop saw.


----------



## rookie (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the inputs, fellas!


----------



## beaudex (Jun 9, 2008)

Rookie,

I came across this site some time ago, there are some nice drawings here one of which is a mobile base.

http://benchmark.20m.com/


----------



## jefftodd (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a newbie to this site and appreciate all the posts on this subject. I just purchased a Craftsman 22124 and will be building a base for it shortly. The Benchmark plans are helpful, thanks for the link Beudex.


----------

